# Relocation to KL in 2 weeks



## Rusty62 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi
We are an Aussie family moving to work in Malaysia. We will be based in KL and plan to send our children to either BSKL or AISM. My work will involve travel around the country and my wife will be seeking employment to maintain her CPA status, presumably somewhere close to KLCC and travelling using public transport.
We could use some advice on what accommodation areas to look at close to both transport to one or other of these schools and KLCC.
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Rusty62 (Jan 5, 2014)

Must have been a silly question I guess...
Now settled in short term suite in Bangsar South and will do some research myself.


----------



## zavier98 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dear Rusty, 

I have unit within walking distance to KLCC for rent. It meets your requirements.


----------



## zavier98 (Feb 20, 2014)

It is also within walking distance to many public transport.


----------



## zavier98 (Feb 20, 2014)

The unit is two bedder with private bathroom attached and it comes with a car park bay as well. 
The asking rental is RM4,000 only.


----------



## zavier98 (Feb 20, 2014)

If required, a private car can be discussed for rental as well.


----------



## zavier98 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Rusty62 (Jan 5, 2014)

PM sent, thanks Xavier98


----------



## Rusty62 (Jan 5, 2014)

beautysan said:


> Hi, I'm a real estate agent who is focused on KLCC area and Mont Kiara area.
> Are you still looking for a place to stay in KLCC?
> 
> How much is your budget and how many bedrooms? How big do you need your apartment to be?
> ...


Hi beautysan,
Im still waiting to see which school I can get my kids into then I will be looking for a place close to the school probably near BSKL, I would prefer 4+ beds >2400sq ft.
Thanks
Rusty


----------



## Rusty62 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok will do, thanks


----------

